# Pricing



## Rhd1970 (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a lot that's 22000 square feet, need to be plowed, salted, one loading dock needs to be cleaned and 4 entrances need to be cleared. 
One truck 2500 with an 8' plow. What would you guys charge? First year doing snow removal. Picture of the lot is available for you guys to look at.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Pricing is a slippery slope around here....What I would charge has no bearing on what you would charge....Let’s start with a simple question....How long do you think it would take to plow that lot?


----------



## Rhd1970 (Sep 6, 2018)

Defcon 5 said:


> Pricing is a slippery slope around here....What I would charge has no bearing on what you would charge....Let's start with a simple question....How long do you think it would take to plow that lot?


I'm thinking 2 hours, pretty straight forward and lots of places to stuff the snow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would not think two hours. Salt I do not know, here, my guess $125.00, but someone will come in and do it cheaper.


----------



## Rhd1970 (Sep 6, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I would not think two hours. Salt I do not know, here, my guess $125.00, but someone will come in and do it yeah





Randall Ave said:


> I would not think two hours. Salt I do not know, here, my guess $125.00, but someone will come in and do it cheaper.


125.00 seems a little low to me. I was thinking more like $250 to push plus salt. Am I way off?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No one here would pay 250 to plow that lot. You are plowing every how many inches? I gotta run out, hope some of the other guys jump in. Defcon has a point. And where are you at, location means a lot in regard to pricing.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rhd1970 said:


> 125.00 seems a little low to me. I was thinking more like $250 to push plus salt. Am I way off?


Any walks or is that what you are calling entrances? Is that included in your pricing... Lot alone would be anywhere from $65-$95 to push... Salt $100-$125...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any walks or is that what you are calling entrances? Is that included in your pricing... Lot alone would be anywhere from $65-$95 to push... Salt $100-$125...


If I had skin in the game...$100-125 to pu


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any walks or is that what you are calling entrances? Is that included in your pricing... Lot alone would be anywhere from $65-$95 to push... Salt $100-$125...


I think Ajlawns1 is spot on to what I would say. You should be able to push that lot depending on experience level in 45 minutes worst case scenario I would say 1 and a half hours. Salt somewhere around a half a ton of product, we charge minimum of one ton. But different part of the country do it different. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rhd1970 said:


> 125.00 seems a little low to me. I was thinking more like $250 to push plus salt. Am I way off?


$500 an acre???

You should be teaching us how to price.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $500 an acre???
> 
> You should be teaching us how to price.


I was waiting for that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In the 90s, I could get $475/acre, but it included salting.
There is a big difference in pricing and selling. New generations don't sell they price to sell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> In the 90s, I could get $475/acre, but it included salting.
> There is a big difference in pricing and selling. New generations don't sell they price to sell.


That's a LOT of loonies and toonies.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nick B said:


> I think Ajlawns1 is spot on to what I would say. You should be able to push that lot depending on experience level in 45 minutes worst case scenario I would say 1 and a half hours. Salt somewhere around a half a ton of product, we charge minimum of one ton. But different part of the country do it different. Hope this helps.


It's a 30 minute lot, clear walks and windrow everything to the outside you'll be done in a jiffy. 1.5 hours should be unacceptable.
1000 lbs of salt for 22k sq ft? Kinda heavy don't you think?


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

If they guy is asking I'm guessing he isn't that fast yet, so it might take him longer and if it's a hard bid he needs to err on the side of caution. And yes he could use less salt but once again if it's a hard bid I would bid it on the high end. But that's just me.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

In my area, I would be at 75.00 + 500lbs of salt at 130.00 spread total 205.00 2-4"


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

30 minute lot, wouldn't fetch over $150/push here, $125 to salt it.


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

looks like a lot here where i work, $125 plow and salt...$55 salt only. that will only require 400lb salt at heavy app. your bulk salt with tax maybe cost $85 per ton which is basically $.04 a pound/$16 per app. drive the lot and get an idea on time, you will get the time down to 35-45 minutes. if your using a tailgate spreader it really gives you acurate spread usage starting out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

AJ is pretty much spot on for my region, Anymore than that you just flat out won't get the contract. Snow and ice is probably the most unappreciated service I ever performed. Thank God for excavation.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Rhd1970 said:


> I have a lot that's 22000 square feet, need to be plowed, salted, one loading dock needs to be cleaned and 4 entrances need to be cleared.
> One truck 2500 with an 8' plow. What would you guys charge? First year doing snow removal. Picture of the lot is available for you guys to look at.
> 
> View attachment 183669


 What do you mean 4 entrances? I'm seeing one road to the parking area. I would bid at $75.00 for parking area and $90.00 for salt. You might have a shot of awarding it.

Mean time you get your feet wet on wind rowing and working at a productive finish time. If your new and not equipped with a V box find a tailgate spreader if you find 80# bags 4 or 6 bags should cover it good enough. Let us know how you come out and whatever numbers you decide on.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

That lot here would be $50 - $60 to plow and $45 -50 to salt.


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

Rhd1970 said:


> 125.00 seems a little low to me. I was thinking more like $250 to push plus salt. Am I way off?


I think the 250 its a good price bro
I do an at&t store in Montgomery County PA for $150 every visit and its only 7,000 square ft
Salt is separate
This would be my 2nd year in the snow business and i would be raising that price to $200 so i guess im in a good area


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I think this thread is a great example of why asking what to charge is not going to be very helpful. Prices vary depending on many factors. Determing your hourly rate would be the best method. I would charge $60 to plow and $60 to salt. Seems cheap but its going rate here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> I think this thread is a great example of why asking what to charge is not going to be very helpful. Prices vary depending on many factors. Determing your hourly rate would be the best method. I would charge $60 to plow and $60 to salt. Seems cheap but its going rate here.


 Ditto, Some are 125.00 some are getting $60.00, Just what your region can stand.


----------

